# A girl after your money



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

What are the usual signs that a girl is after your money? Several years ago I had a friend and went with him to the mall and he brought a girl with him. She asked me for a quarter, first my friend who didn't have one and then me. What the hell? Asking me for money and you don't even know me? And after I gave her a weird look she continued to ask me. I was being bothered, so I gave her the quarter so she will shut up. It wasn't a good feeling. I was feeling the quarter in my pocket thinking what to do. This is one good reason I am glad I don't have a gf. I would LOSE A LOT OF MONEY. A quarter is nothing, but I lost the quarter only 3 minutes after I met her. If I did have a gf, she would have to pay for her food, have to pay for the transportation-- I will calculate it just like they do for taxis, except for a lower price, have to pay for the phone bill every time I am charged because of her. Man, as you can see, I would lose so much money, and even freedom. I can just imagine now, receiving phone calls from her during nights when I should be sleeping, asking me interrogation type questions, asking me personal information, etc... I don't know how people do it. I don't even get those types of feelings for girls, crush? in love? What is that? I've seen it in movies and didn't like it.

Once I was at a bank and a girl who was standing behind me looked like she was trying to start some type of conversation with me. Do I look stupid? I never knew banks were a social place to meet others. It's obvious she wanted money. I simply ignored her, and I try to prevent from putting myself in those types of situations. A reason not to date= save money, stop letting others use you.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Absolutely right, people in banks should just shut up and stare at walls. God forbid someone try to start one of those _conversation_ things.

And the rest of your post... man.

You should do something about that nasty bit of paranoia. I hear therapy helps.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

VagueResemblance said:


> Absolutely right, people in banks should just shut up and stare at walls. God forbid someone try to start one of those _conversation_ things.
> 
> And the rest of your post... man.
> 
> You should do something about that nasty bit of paranoia. I hear therapy helps.


she was trying to have a friendly conversation with a stranger (me) at a bank while I was holding my Debit card in my hand, I wonder where that convo would lead to, it's like trying to talk to someone at a church while they are praying, that's disrespectufl


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ya man, girls are plain evil...you should never, ever, ever, ever, ever date one...ever.

:roll


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

well she can be after my money while im after something else-- if you think about it, thats why most guys have jobs,, so they can give money top women lol?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Maybe she just didn't have a quarter. It's not like she ask for a diamond ring, or a down payment on a house...then I would be suspicious.

Why not have a relationship where you each share the cost on dates...like on evening she pays or the next you pay? I wouldn't say, pay for her personal expenses (cell phones, gas...that's why people have jobs), but if you're going out _together_ why not share? I've paid for my own things on dates. Both can pay for their own too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow.....just wow.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

If one of the first questions she asks you on a date is how much money you have in your checking account (like I had in one date), she's probably after your money.

If you have known her for 7 years and she described you up to that point as a "creepy stalker" and she only suddenly starting getting interested in you after you managed to get a high-paying job (again, happened to me), she's probably after your money.

If she's asking for a quarter, you can't really tell.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

If you go out many times and not once, does she offer to pay, then she's after your money. Or just excessively cheap. Either way it's bad.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

One quarter? $0.25?! Seriously dude, you need to reevaluate your outlook on life.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Okaaaay! Hey,can I have fifty cents? Jeez,I'm like a serial killer or something!!!! RUN!!!!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know why you'd assume someone at the bank who wanted to talk to you was after money. It's like when people try to talk to you at the grocery store or anywhere else.

I don't think many people would put up with a boyfriend or even a friend who tried to charge them every time they drove somewhere with them. Relationships with people involve various costs (not necessarily monetary) as well as benefits.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

One time a girl came up to me on the street to ask me for the time, but I punched her in the face and curb stomped her in self defense because I knew that she wanted to rape and eat me.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

lonelyjew said:


> One quarter? $0.25?! Seriously dude, you need to reevaluate your outlook on life.


people in 3rd world countries can use 25 cents to buy food, I can use a quarter, the point is that I felt forced to give a quarter in order for this individual to stop bothering me, it's disrespectful to ask someone for money the first time you meet them, that's crossing the line, imagine going to one of those social anxiety meetups and someone you just met starts asking you for money, how would you feel? in my head I would be like "What the hell?" And this is someone you DON'T know, someone you never talked to online, you just met them at the meeting for the first time and he walks up to you without introducing himself, etc... and asks for money, well that's how it was for me.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Rixy said:


> One time a girl came up to me on the street to ask me for the time


Clearly she wanted to steal your watch. There can be no other possible explanation.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> people in 3rd world countries can use 25 cents to buy food, I can use a quarter, the point is that I felt forced to give a quarter in order for this individual to stop bothering me, it's disrespectful to ask someone for money the first time you meet them, that's crossing the line,


How is it disrespectful? She wasn't a stranger, she was a friend of a friend, and all she needed was a whole gigantic quarter, which may buy something in Somalia, but can't even buy a single play on most arcade machines. I'm sure if you needed a quarter for something, and she had it, she would give it to you and not think twice. Even if she did handle it in a rude manner, to come to the conclusion that all she was interested was money is beyond a mere stretch of reason. If she asked if you had a stick of gum, would you have made a whole accusatory thread about that?



ShinAkuma said:


> imagine going to one of those social anxiety meetups and someone you just met starts asking you for money, how would you feel? in my head I would be like "What the hell?" And this is someone you DON'T know, someone you never talked to online, you just met them at the meeting for the first time and he walks up to you without introducing himself, etc... and asks for money, well that's how it was for me.


If it went "Nice to meet you, I'm *name,* hey would you happen to have a quarter on you, I need it for *reason,* then I wouldn't think anything of it. If they actually were very rude about it, then I probably would tell them I didn't have a quarter, not glare at them for a while before giving them a quarter.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why are most of your posts about bashing women? I'd get help for that.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I care a lot about my money, too. :/


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ShinAkuma said:


> people in 3rd world countries can use 25 cents to buy food, I can use a quarter, the point is that I felt forced to give a quarter in order for this individual to stop bothering me, it's disrespectful to ask someone for money the first time you meet them, that's crossing the line, imagine going to one of those social anxiety meetups and someone you just met starts asking you for money, how would you feel? in my head I would be like "What the hell?" And this is someone you DON'T know, someone you never talked to online, you just met them at the meeting for the first time and he walks up to you without introducing himself, etc... and asks for money, well that's how it was for me.


I suggest you take a long, hard look at yourself. You think it's disrespectful to ask for money? What if you were stuck in the middle of nowhere with no access to credit cards and bank accounts. What if you were in this situation, wouldn't you appreciate a stranger's kindness? You think it would be disrespectful to ask someone for help?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I suggest you take a long, hard look at yourself. You think it's disrespectful to ask for money? What if you were stuck in the middle of nowhere with no access to credit cards and bank accounts. What if you were in this situation, wouldn't you appreciate a stranger's kindness? You think it would be disrespectful to ask someone for help?


Someone who is homeless is an entirely different story, she wasn't homeless and there was access to an ATM machine,


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ShinAkuma said:


> Someone who is homeless is an entirely different story, she wasn't homeless and there was access to an ATM machine,


I don't know if you believe in karma, but this is what I mean. If you just met her, why is it so hard to show initial kindness, like it's no big deal? It's just a quarter. Is a quarter worth affecting your karmic balance? Is that quarter worth stopping a potential friendship, even relationship down the line?

It's another thing if it's consistent and her only interactions with you is asking for money or stuff. But being a scrooge while you have money, you dampen your disposition to others. I been this way, thought exactly the same way. All it does is make you miserable. When you give a little, you get a lot back. It's not necessarily monetary. That's what the concept of karma is all about.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Money isn't all that important...

Seriously dude, compose your thoughts, change your outlook on things. A girlfriend is 1000 times better than the monehs... Ever heard of companionship?


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

Everyone's telling him to look at himself. Let him be what he wants to be. He doesn't have to have our same perspectives and reasoning. - Though, it is a bit disturbing how he reasons like this. It's unpleasant, but it's him. I won't touch him. My only advice is to try to avoid posting things like that because they often offend people.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

you shouldve headbutted her without hesitation, then drop kicked her, stomped her, climbed onto a bench and power slammed her, then finish her with the people's elbow...or you could just say no.
either way


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Unbelievable.I didn't even know guys like this exist.And getting so caught up over a quarter? That's so ridiculous. If he's single,I think he's going to stay that way for a long time if he's really as stingy as his post makes him seem.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CountingClockwise said:


> Unbelievable.I didn't even know guys like this exist.And getting so caught up over a quarter? That's so ridiculous. If he's single,I think he's going to stay that way for a long time if he's really as stingy as his post makes him seem.


He has already stated in numerous posts that he sees having a relationship as a waste of time, money and effort, so I can't imagine he will.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ospi said:


> He has already stated in numerous posts that he sees having a relationship as a waste of time, money and effort, so I can't imagine he will.


So, not everyone wants a relationship. Some people don't want it or some people do.

But anyways, I hate expressing myself for fear of getting bashed but it is so tempting heh. So oh well I will take a chance.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why are most of your posts about bashing women? I'd get help for that.


Lol we need a male only forum where we can bash women

oh wait there is already one

Its called bodybuilding forum


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

CountingClockwise said:


> Unbelievable.I didn't even know guys like this exist.And getting so caught up over a quarter? That's so ridiculous. If he's single,I think he's going to stay that way for a long time if he's really as stingy as his post makes him seem.


lol really

first of all, if you cannot even buy lunch for your gf, what kind of provider will you be.

Its amazing how strange views people have when the lack certain experiences.

Yes women are attraced to money? Why? For the same reason ancient women were attracted to hunters? The well off male or the great hunter will surely bring the bacon home for her and their offsprings.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

meganmila said:


> So, not everyone wants a relationship. Some people don't want it or some people do.
> 
> But anyways, I hate expressing myself for fear of getting bashed but it is so tempting heh. So oh well I will take a chance.


Face your fears! Make a post about how men are always after sex, once you saw a guy at the bank staring at your boobs, and you said really i didnt know this was a social place

LOL How much does a quarter buy anyways,


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

What if it was a guy friend you had just met that asked for the quarter? Would you have felt the same way? 

You can love your money, but it will never love you back.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

"i've done the cost-benefit analysis and can only conclude that you are not worth talking to. good day."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wouldn't think nickel and dime stuff would not make a girl into a gold digger. Rolex watches, convertibles, trips to Monte Carlo, maybe.

It's a risk to any relationship. There are sugar mamas, too. 
You will know if something is up.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Someone who isn't homeless asks me for a quarter or similar small amount of change _at least_ once a month if I am going outside a few days a week. A guy asked me for one a few days ago. I often give it to them if I have it and don't need it. ATMs are not very useful when you need a quarter; you'd have to pester people to make change starting from $20.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Had to go to an off-hours meeting at work so I wore normal clothes. Planned on washing my car after so had a pocket full of change. Was walking behind two girls in hall on way to meeting. One turned and said, "Oh, I thought I heard something." (referring to the change clanging in my pocket). This is the reason I hate money-grubbing women. By mentioning the noise my change made, she implied the statement - _Oh, you have more than enough money, so why not give ME some._

She had the gall to persist after we got to the meeting room. "Hey, I like your pants." she said. Here's where the real deviousness creeps in. She could be implying ANYTHING with this comment. _Hey, I bet those pants have big pockets for a big wallet. _-OR- _Hey,for the right amount of money I'll tease you so that you keep throwing more money at me. _-OR- _Hey, dummy, did you forget my comment in the hallway? I still want your change._


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> people in 3rd world countries can use 25 cents to buy food, I can use a quarter, the point is that I felt forced to give a quarter in order for this individual to stop bothering me, it's disrespectful to ask someone for money the first time you meet them, that's crossing the line, imagine going to one of those social anxiety meetups and someone you just met starts asking you for money, how would you feel? in my head I would be like "What the hell?" And this is someone you DON'T know, someone you never talked to online, you just met them at the meeting for the first time and he walks up to you without introducing himself, etc... and asks for money, well that's how it was for me.


First of all, you don't live in a 3rd world country, so it's not like giving her a quarter would keep you from feeding your family or something. Second, did you ever think of saying NO? Why would you feel forced to give her money ? A simple NO would suffice (unless you're a doormat who can't say no). And since when does the guy have to pay for everything? My gf has her own bills, she pays them, if we're doing something together we can split, no problem, sometimes I'll offer to pay, sometimes she will do the same. It's really all about the person you're with. If you value money (wich you don't have to spend to the degree you're saying) more than you value a relationship, by all means, stay single, you'll do everyone a favour.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I was at starbucks and this girl in line asks me for a penny. Cant believe she wanted my money.


----------



## Tegan Elizabeth (Sep 2, 2010)

Geeeeezus..... What on earth! That post amazes me, I can't believe all that stuff actually ran through ur mind because she asked u for a quarter? I know this is stupid and irrational, but I'm a little offended that just because she was female it means she wants ur money. Do u realise that not all women in the world are after money??? She didn't ask you to pay for her shopping! She asked for a quarter. Ur post seems incredibly negative and paranoid. I believe in paying my own way on dates etc, but I always think it's nice when a guy offers to pay. I never let him but it's nice to know he thinks im worth it. But if ure not even interested in a relationship then I spose it doesn't really matter what u think girls are after?


----------



## Tegan Elizabeth (Sep 2, 2010)

Lmao this cracked me up!!!


----------



## Tegan Elizabeth (Sep 2, 2010)

It's disrespectful to talk to someone in a bank!?!? Wtf!??? U really are Sooo paranoid I'm sorry. I feel mean but honestly that is warped. Did u ever think she maybe thought u were cute??? It doesn't take a billionaire to own a DEBIT CARD. I used to see hot guys at the bank when I did the banking for work during the day and talking to them would of had NOTHING to do with money!? It's strange that 2 people can think so completely differently. In conclusion... You're paranoid.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel87 said:


> First of all, you don't live in a 3rd world country, so it's not like giving her a quarter would keep you from feeding your family or something. Second, did you ever think of saying NO? Why would you feel forced to give her money ? A simple NO would suffice (unless you're a doormat who can't say no). And since when does the guy have to pay for everything? My gf has her own bills, she pays them, if we're doing something together we can split, no problem, sometimes I'll offer to pay, sometimes she will do the same. It's really all about the person you're with. If you value money (wich you don't have to spend to the degree you're saying) more than you value a relationship, by all means, stay single, you'll do everyone a favour.


I was born in a 3rd world country, a quarter is nothing, it's just that it's disrespectful to ask someone for money you just met and without even knowing the person's name, it's the equivalent of someone praying in church while someone is talking to you


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ShinAkuma said:


> I was born in a 3rd world country, a quarter is nothing, it's just that it's disrespectful to ask someone for money you just met and without even knowing the person's name


You should try to express yourself. Saying no can be difficult, but imagine how empowered you'll be afterwards. When someone asks you for money, try not to be annoyed. Blurt out how you feel: you asked me for money but bothered not to ask me my name? Try to do it in a calm yet strong tone. Put the moral ball on their court. You won't get it right at first or even several times. You might lose your temper and kirk out. You might wuss out, but just gotta keep trying. If you keep practicing, you'll learn to perfect your response to get the result you want.

Keep your head up. You have to try to express how you feel. Otherwise you bottle it up and it makes you pissed.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You should try to express yourself. Saying no can be difficult, but imagine how empowered you'll be afterwards. When someone asks you for money, try not to be annoyed. Blurt out how you feel: you asked me for money but bothered not to ask me my name? Try to do it in a calm yet strong tone. Put the moral ball on their court. You won't get it right at first or even several times. You might lose your temper and kirk out. You might wuss out, but just gotta keep trying. If you keep practicing, you'll learn to perfect your response to get the result you want.
> 
> Keep your head up. You have to try to express how you feel. Otherwise you bottle it up and it makes you pissed.


This. Couldn't have said it better myself. If you really feel that uncomfortable lending a quarter to a friend of a friend, then just say no.

-------

Honestly though, in my opinion, I think saying that the girl's after your money's a bit dramatic. I realize that for some people, a quarter is a lot, but I doubt she would have asked a homeless person for a quarter. It's not like she was trying to take your lunch money. She probably realized that you could spare a quarter for whatever it is she was trying to buy.

If that was the first time she acknowledged your existence though, I'd say she was being rude too. But I'd probably have called her out on it... but not in a serious or confrontational manner, if that's possible...


----------



## Fiji07 (Oct 24, 2011)

*well*

All Of my money is going to my mom she always seems to be broke I told her budget she said " I hate that word stop talking crazy" I will pay for my bills but wow she always has her hand in my pocket


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

I remember this one time I went into a shop to get some stuff. There I was minding my own business, and this girl starts asking me for money. I ignored her as best I could, and started heading for the door. Next thing I know, security guards are chasing me - I throw a pot of cream on the floor behind me and make a dash for the fire exit. 

I thought those things were supposed to be left open by law? Anyway, I'm due in court next month. Wish me luck!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Oh yes, losing a quarter is only one step up from losing a penny, or a dime. :roll


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No way I am keeping my money for myself.


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Rixy said:


> One time a girl came up to me on the street to ask me for the time, but I punched her in the face and curb stomped her in self defense because I knew that she wanted to rape and eat me.


LMFAO!!!

Seriously people, I thought gender roles changed these days. I see much more men on the couch then I do women :no... Just Sayin'


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Jokes on her, I'm broke.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> One quarter? $0.25?! Seriously dude, you need to reevaluate your outlook on life.


I know! One time this girl asked me for a quarter and I was all like "hellll no" "all I got is dollar coins" That's right. I'm straight ballin'


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

That's the sacrifice of being in a relationship. You will lose money to spend it on your significant other otherwise you will never have a girlfriend. Very few girls put up with guys that don't treat them even once in awhile.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am screwed then lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh yeah some guy in a grocery store parking asked for some coins from me because he needed some. He's not homeless mind you, but I gave him some without hesitation and I felt really glad in doing so. After that he said thank you, God bless you.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I was joking actualy I am a really nice guy,finding a girl seems to be hard.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Rossy said:


> I was joking actualy I am a really nice guy,finding a girl seems to be hard.


I posted my last post before seeing yours sorry. It was hard for me to find a guy as well. I found mine online, but in person through friends or hobbies work. Patience is important.


----------

